# Ballers on HBO entire season thread with spoilers



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I have a feeling (based on there being no thread) that this show won't get enough participation if I do a seperate episode thread, but if it does I will gladly change it.


Well....I'm a sucker for anything the Rock does as well as "Enterouge" style shows so I did enjoy it.

It will be a nice summer 1/2 hour guilty pleasure.


----------



## sbelew (Mar 13, 2005)

I watched the first episode last night, free HBO preview weekend. It seems like it might be entertaining filler for the summer, not enough to subscribe to HBO, at least not for me, but I would watch it on Hulu or Netflix or even DVD rental if available.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I loved it. Entourage but with Sports. How can it be bad?!

I'm all in.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I enjoyed it. It will be better once they don't have to spend the whole episode establishing who all the characters are and what problems they face. Looking forward to next week.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

It wasn't as light hearted as I thought.

Great cast. Great director, Peter Berg (who was the Miami coach.)

I think it'll be a keeper.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I was surprised to see Pete Berg as the Miami coach. Given that one of the main characters just joined the team, and the show takes place in Miami, presumably the coach of the Dolphins will be a character that needs to be portrayed frequently in the show. Berg typically puts himself in but parts in shows/movies he directs, but this seems like a part that could end up being a lot bigger.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

Have the pilot recorded...looking forward to it. Looks like a fun show!


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

Didn't do much for me. It's not terrible but it, along with The Brink (bad!) and True Detective (not as good as season 1) is certainly not enough to keep me paying the $15 a month for HBO. I'll add Showtime when Ray Donovan and Masters of Sex return next month.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

I liked both Ballers and The Brink. Haven't watched the new True Detective yet.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Speaking of Entourage...I noted Walberg is a producer or exec producer (can't remember which) on this show.


----------



## KenDC (Jun 18, 2001)

I did not like Ballers and thought The Brink was even worse. Not believable in the least. It was too over the top for me. I really liked the first episode of True Detective. 

Different strokes....


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

pmyers said:


> Speaking of Entourage...I noted Walberg is a producer or exec producer (can't remember which) on this show.


Exec producer. His production company has done a lot of shows on HBO, including Boardwalk Empire.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Howie said:


> I liked both Ballers and The Brink. Haven't watched the new True Detective yet.


Same here. I'll likely hold off on True Detective until I have all/most of the episodes and can binge watch it. It's ine of those shows you kinda have to watch straight through to really understand what's going on. (or at least season 1 was that way)


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> Same here. I'll likely hold off on True Detective until I have all/most of the episodes and can binge watch it. It's ine of those shows you kinda have to watch straight through to really understand what's going on. (or at least season 1 was that way)


I'm the opposite. I have to come here to have everybody else figure out what I just watched!


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

The lackluster review for this and The Brink on Grantland (http://grantland.com/hollywood-prospectus/hbo-ballers-the-brink-review-netflix-amazon-hulu) actually made me want to watch it. I had already planned to watch The Brink but hadn't heard of this one.

I'm glad I gave it a look as I liked it enough to set a 1P. It didn't seem as been-there-done-that or vapid as the review made it out to be. It didn't go for big laughs. In fact it felt more like a half hour drama more than a comedy. But I'm looking forward to how they portray pro football behind the scenes and following players that have retired, close to being done, and those on the way up.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

I had higher hopes for Ballers, it was meh. But, pilots are a hard thing to pull off with learning the characters and storylines. The worst part was having to watch Desean Jackson as an Eagles fan. I'll keep watching, but hoping it gets better. If Entourage and GOT taught us anything, it is that this show needs hot female nudity.


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

Ballers was just clichéd LCD tripe. I love Dwayne Johnson, and this is probably a good vehicle for him to brush up on his acting, but I don't have the patience this time around.


----------



## SNJpage1 (May 25, 2006)

Could not get into the show for some reason. Love the Rock but I dont think he can carry the show alone.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

I think people need to remember that this was a pilot. If you like the concept (Entourage for Sports), give them a chance to work on their execution.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Yeah...I have a feeling that we are going to see a LOT more of that snarky white guy in the very near future.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Second episode was OK. More establishing the universe that the show will exist in and the characters that will populate it. Nothing funny.

Strange that we're supposed to believe the guy working at the car dealership was a great offensive lineman but has now put on some extra weight after retiring. That guy isn't remotely big enough to play OL in the NFL. If anything, he looks like a former OL who LOST a lot of weight after retiring.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Second episode was OK. More establishing the universe that the show will exist in and the characters that will populate it. Nothing funny.
> 
> Strange that we're supposed to believe the guy working at the car dealership was a great offensive lineman but has now put on some extra weight after retiring. That guy isn't remotely big enough to play OL in the NFL. If anything, he looks like a former OL who LOST a lot of weight after retiring.


Plus, he may or may not return? I know nothing about pro football, other than what I've learned from watching this show, but I thought in most cases, a player like OL plays until they can't, then retires. If you're good enough, and can physically play, why would you quit?

As far as size, they didn't want anyone larger than the Rock on this show, so they cast small. 

Good episode, continues to morph into EntourageFBall.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

astrohip said:


> Plus, he may or may not return? I know nothing about pro football, other than what I've learned from watching this show, but I thought in most cases, a player like OL plays until they can't, then retires. If you're good enough, and can physically play, why would you quit?


There have been players that retired while they were still physically able to play simply because they didn't like the negative effects the game was having on them physically. But it's unusual, especially if the player hasn't saved up plenty of money and then has to go out and get a regular civilian job.



astrohip said:


> As far as size, they didn't want anyone larger than the Rock on this show, so they cast small.


Well, according to IMDb, the actor is 6'5", so he's plenty tall, but he doesn't look very heavy. To play OL in the NFL, you're likely going to be 300-350 lbs., and then supposedly this guy has put on 30 lbs. since retiring. Looking at the actor's pictures on IMDb, he's played a football player before and it appears that he used to be much heavier, but it appears he's lost a lot of weight since then.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Was that Don Shula and Larry Czonka on the boat?


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

cheesesteak said:


> Was that Don Shula and Larry Czonka on the boat?


yes. In episode one.

I think there was also a cameo from Steven Jackson.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

I have a feeling that Ballers isn't going to get me involved in the characters enough to give a %^&*

They haven't presented a plot line that is compelling.

We have a lot of overpaid, immature jocks with hangars-on sucking them dry. This one has a "manager" bro who resents our hero and may cut him. One veteran who has to prove himself again with a new team. The retired guy now selling cars.

Our hero who is also broke and needs to prove himself to the firm.

I don't care that much about any of them.

I predict Green will turn out to be helluva car salesman. He leaned a lot about the products.
I can not buy that the Dolphins talent manager would try to get him to come back and play.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

I don't get why he loaned the guy $300k when he has <$4k in all his accounts after? So I'm to believe he has $303,000 and gives $300,000 to a player he has no contract with or anything other than a phone call? What am I missing?


----------



## buckeyenut (Apr 1, 2004)

pjenkins said:


> I don't get why he loaned the guy $300k when he has <$4k in all his accounts after? So I'm to believe he has $303,000 and gives $300,000 to a player he has no contract with or anything other than a phone call? What am I missing?


This and he doesn't know about a second account... or possible third account... and we're led to believe that he is going to manage other's wealth


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

pjenkins said:


> I don't get why he loaned the guy $300k when he has <$4k in all his accounts after? So I'm to believe he has $303,000 and gives $300,000 to a player he has no contract with or anything other than a phone call? What am I missing?


We know he loaned the star 300K to get him signed, but what makes no sense is why the star called him of all people to get the loan.

I knew they were going to stick the firm with the lunch tab.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The guy he lent the money to still has a year left to play for the Cowboys, with $2m owed, the season just hasn't started yet. It also seems like they are good friends. (perhaps they played together at one point?)

Although it does seem odd that he would lend him $300k when that's all he's got. I'm sure the guy would have taken $250k if he'd told him that's all he could do.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> The guy he lent the money to still has a year left to play for the Cowboys, with $2m owed, the season just hasn't started yet. It also seems like they are good friends. (perhaps they played together at one point?)
> 
> Although it does seem odd that he would lend him $300k when that's all he's got. I'm sure the guy would have taken $250k if he'd told him that's all he could do.


With his agent saying he won't get the $300K back.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

When Spencer showed up at the guy's massive house and saw all the hangers-on that he was supporting and how lavish everything was and how it was clear nobody was appreciating any of it, he should have insisted on giving the guy some sound financial advice before doling out any loans. That guy (and his crew) will burn through $300k in a month and have nothing to show for it, and then he'll be asking someone else for a loan and potentially moving his financial management to that new person.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I'm not lending anybody $300,000 when I've got less than $300,500 in my account. That's assuming he has a $500 ATM daily cash withdrawal limit. Only a tv character would do that.


----------



## Balzer (Nov 12, 2006)

Halfway through the second episode, I realized I didn't really care about anything that was happening... so deleted the show and the Onepass.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

We caught the first episode last night (second recorded but not watched). I actually liked it a good bit more than I thought I would. I enjoyed Entourage somewhat but it wasn't amazing for me; I think I might possibly like Ballers better (I'm giving it a big "pilot episode" benefit of the doubt... I reserve the right to change my mind )

I liked The Brink, too; clearly that show is intended to be a comedy/farce so comments about how unbelievable it is don't make any sense to me. I've watched both of those.

True Detectives this season is different and has been slow to get going, but I've not given up on it.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

I read about this show on another site. I hadn't planned to watch it initially, but after reading the article I was intrigued. While the show is basically fictitious, it does deal with actual issues that rookies and other players have to deal with. Many of them are just idiots that have no clue how to manage their money and let the hangers-on suck them dry. The show is mostly about how The Rock tries to steer them in the right direction and help keep their careers on track.

I'm also liking The Brink and True Detective. IIRC, TD was slow getting started last season as well. With an entire new cast and story I figure the first few episodes will be devoted to laying the groundwork and introducing the various characters. The Brink is farcical enough to be entertaining.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

*EPISODE 3*

I didn't really like this episode. It seemed like nothing happened. They held a party to attract clients. That' basically the sum total of what happened in the episode.

For example, at the beginning when they ask Richard Schiff's character if they can use his yacht, he immediately says no, then reluctantly says yes. That's a classic storytelling device that signals something is going to go wrong with the boat. Yet nothing seemed to happen.

Spencer pushes Reggie, and everyone at the party stops and stares, and then he says a few words and everyone is partying again. Rob Corddry says the n-word, everyone stops and stares, and then after they throw him in the pool, everyone is back to partying again. This episode seemed like the classic Entourage "no consequences" pattern.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> *EPISODE 3*
> 
> I didn't really like this episode. It seemed like nothing happened. They held a party to attract clients. That' basically the sum total of what happened in the episode.
> 
> ...


Something happened. Greene puked in the dinghy and that's probably not the worst thing that happened.

There were a 100 or so phone pics of the debauchery including current NFL stars snorting coke. VERY BAD THING. I kinda doubt they can claim that the pictures are of innocent things or doctored. But based on what punishment happens fur real in the NFL it'll probably come down to a fine for all involved.

Anderson also blew all of the expensive PR gains in the last hours.

I've vowed to give this one more episode before I delete the pass.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

If there are any consequences from someone puking on the boat or the NFL stars snorting coke off naked women, that will be shown in future episodes, because nothing happened in this episode. If this episode ends up setting up all the conflict for the rest of the season, then I'll have to retroactively give it a pass, but as it stands right now, this episode seems like it was mostly pointless.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

This show is very Entourage like. Basically rich dbags doing whatever they want and getting away with it. The Rock is sorta the E of the group. Tries to be responsible, but gets sucked into still.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

MikeAndrews said:


> including current NFL stars snorting coke. VERY BAD THING.


That bothered me. Yes, I know some players get caught up in drugs, but I'm going to guess most of them know to stay 100 miles away from drugs at all times. You don't even want to be in the same room as a joint, much less coke.

Actors can get away with it, athletes not so much. Ballers ain't Entourage.

Last night was a setup episode. It needs to get better or they're going to lose eyeballs quickly.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

astrohip said:


> That bothered me. Yes, I know some players get caught up in drugs, but I'm going to guess most of them know to stay 100 miles away from drugs at all times. You don't even want to be in the same room as a joint, much less coke.


The thing about that is the Dolphins coach (played by Pete Berg), made a big announcement when he left, telling his players not to get in trouble and kind of leaving Spencer "in charge." If any of the players get busted for what happened at the party, that's gonna make Spencer persona non grata with the Dolphins coaches and therefore with the players as well.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I fully expected something bad to happen to the boat.

This show would be better without Rob Corddry's silly character.

I'd swear I saw Laura Vandervoort's name in the credits but don't remember her in this episode. IMDB says she was in it too.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> I'd swear I saw Laura Vandervoort's name in the credits but don't remember her in this episode. IMDB says she was in it too.


Yep, she was in it. When I saw her name in the credits, I went back through to figure out who she played. She was one of the four girls that were with Reggie when he came up to the top deck of the yacht where Vernon was. I was surprised she'd take a role that was basically "glorified extra." I wonder if her character originally had more to do and it got cut.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Yep, she was in it. When I saw her name in the credits, I went back through to figure out who she played. She was one of the four girls that were with Reggie when he came up to the top deck of the yacht where Vernon was. I was surprised she'd take a role that was basically "glorified extra." I wonder if her character originally had more to do and it got cut.


At first, I thought she was Spence's ex and I had somehow not recognized her for a couple of episodes. I rewound through the episode looking for the woman in the tight red dress but saw that it wasn't her. I couldn't remember any other actress of note in the episode and gave up. Maybe she'll get a bigger part down the road but I guess a paycheck is a paycheck for now.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

Oh, Lisa! I didn't know who that was and had to google her. 

I also read somewhere that Eric Hosmer of the Royals had a cameo in one of the party scenes. I missed that as well.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

certainly a setup episode. Probably would have been better as a 1st or 2nd episode to get people "hooked".


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

I am hanging in there by a thread on this one. The characters aren't very likable and the plots have been lacking in drama. This better pick-up quick or I'm out.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

That's kind of how I feel. The "Jerry Maguire meets Entourage" premise has a lot of potential but the show hasn't drawn me in yet.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

tivoboyjr said:


> That's kind of how I feel. The "Jerry Maguire meets Entourage" premise has a lot of potential but the show hasn't drawn me in yet.


We (the audience) needs to identify and/or have sympatico with at least one character.

We're supposed to have feels for insanely rich, ill-behaved and pampered football jocks?

In Ballers it was almost Greene until this week when he was carrying on.

It ain't Spencer - yet - because we know he is just in it for the money. He may say he cares but we haven't seen it. If the $300K loan was supposed to be Spencer caring....nope it was a financial bet, just like Reggie says.

This show is circling the drain.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

I think I'm done.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

tivoboyjr said:


> Oh, Lisa! I didn't know who that was and had to google her.
> 
> I also read somewhere that Eric Hosmer of the Royals had a cameo in one of the party scenes. I missed that as well.


Dan Le Batard (Bam!) also had a cameo. I think he had one short line of dialogue.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dan_Le_Batard

BTW, I'm with most of the critics. It's just Entourage and those days are gone. I'm out.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

They put just enough "scenery" in the last episode to get me to watch at least 1 more


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

cherry ghost said:


> I think I'm done.


Feel same way after this episode. Don't care about anyone or any story lines.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Bob Coxner said:


> Dan Le Batard (Bam!) also had a cameo. I think he had one short line of dialogue.


They should have had his father, Papi in the episode.


----------



## pjenkins (Mar 8, 1999)

Seems Reggie was actually setting up his friend so he could take the photos and use it over him, he's a snake. Show isn't great, but I'll watch a few more before calling it done, it's only 25 minutes or so, and not much else is on Sunday.


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

I'm not getting all the hate. It's 30 minutes of mindless entertainment. Why do we have to sympathize or even like any of the characters?


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

goblue97 said:


> I'm not getting all the hate. It's 30 minutes of mindless entertainment. Why do we have to sympathize or even like any of the characters?


IMO that is why we continue to watch what happens to them each week - because we care! I liked Vincent Chase, Drama, and Turtle on Entourage. When Vinny got fired or Drama lost his cool, you cared what happened next. I wanted to learn more about them and follow their adventures. With the Ballers cast, I don't give a crap if they all lose their jobs and end up homeless. I am not rooting for them to come out on top. In the end, it makes watching this mindless show an uninteresting, emotionless event.... minus the boobs.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

nickels said:


> IMO that is why we continue to watch what happens to them each week - because we care! I liked Vincent Chase, Drama, and Turtle on Entourage. When Vinny got fired or Drama lost his cool, you cared what happened next. I wanted to learn more about them and follow their adventures. With the Ballers cast, I don't give a crap if they all lose their jobs and end up homeless. I am not rooting for them to come out on top. In the end, it makes watching this mindless show an uninteresting, emotionless event.... minus the boobs.


Did you care what happened to the Entourage gang after three episodes? Or are you comparing your feelings about Entourage after watching 96 episodes to your feelings after 3 episodes of Ballers.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

I don't need to care about or identify with any of the characters in order to like a show. That seems like an overly simplistic way to watch TV/movies.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Episode 4 was better. There is starting to be some real storyline and the characters are actually acting like real people. Hopefully this trend will continue.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

It's Entourage meets Arli$$.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Episode 4 was better. There is starting to be some real storyline and the characters are actually acting like real people. Hopefully this trend will continue.


I agree that the show is getting better as it goes but they can still drop Rob Corddry's character as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

They did. At the end of E03.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> I agree that the show is getting better as it goes but they can still drop Rob Corddry's character as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> 
> DUDE_NJX said:
> ...


 He was in E04.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

astrohip said:


> He was in E04.


He was making a joke. At the end of E03, they dropped him in a swimming pool.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

*the ocean


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

DUDE_NJX said:


> *the ocean


Was it the ocean? It looked like it had lights in it like a pool. It didn't look like a regular swimming pool, but maybe just a pool for a fountain or something.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

I believe so. The lights are most likely from the dock/boat.
He even mentioned they were jellyfish in there.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

They threw him off of the little pier/dock/whatever in the back of the house where the party was being held.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

I am starting to care a little bit more about these characters, and there is finally some drama in the show. Glad I didn't bail out early. Episode 4 was a step in the right direction. I just hope the ex-player car salesman (forget his name) doesn't do anything worse, as he clearly can't hold in a secret or pull it off without getting caught.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Agreed. Ep 4 was a step in the right direction.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

Ep5 - what the heck was the Alonzo doing in the car when he almost got arrested? Was he taking care of himself after being in a strip club? Was he smoking weed? If so, why were his pants off? Slightly confused here.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That stripper he was with was in the back seat next to him. I assume she was giving him a BJ and that's why his pants were off.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

Dan203 said:


> That stripper he was with was in the back seat next to him. I assume she was giving him a BJ and that's why his pants were off.


I missed that completely. I thought he was alone in the car. Thanks!


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Oh. I dropped the subscription for Ballers without watching the last two eps.

I guess I'll take a look.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

I was just happy to see the MIT guys lose.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

OK, Ballers is good enough to add the subscription back.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

midas said:


> I was just happy to see the MIT guys lose.


The MIT football team? We're talking the NFL pros.

_Wrong thread. Midas. _


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

midas said:


> I was just happy to see the MIT guys lose.





MikeAndrews said:


> The MIT football team? We're talking the NFL pros.
> 
> _Wrong thread. Midas. _


Whew...I started to wonder what I missed!

The cop trick was obvious but still fun. I absolutely love Ricky's GF/wife(?) where can a man find a woman like that?!

I'm disappointed the Rock (forget his name in the show) has not yet realized that it was the idiot friend who took the pics. I bet that's a scam by him to get money out of his friend.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> That stripper he was with was in the back seat next to him. I assume she was giving him a BJ and that's why his pants were off.


It didn't make sense that he left her in the car and went back into the club after Rickey schmoozed the cop, though.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

MikeAndrews said:


> The MIT football team? We're talking the NFL pros.
> 
> _Wrong thread. Midas. _


I think I need to start drinking more!!!!!!


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

Anubys said:


> I absolutely love Ricky's GF/wife(?) where can a man find a woman like that?!


Once you start making millions and are famous, they find you.


----------



## frombhto323 (Jan 24, 2002)

DevdogAZ said:


> There have been players that retired while they were still physically able to play simply because they didn't like the negative effects the game was having on them physically. But it's unusual, *especially if the player hasn't saved up plenty of money and then has to go out and get a regular civilian job.*
> 
> Well, according to IMDb, the actor is 6'5", so he's plenty tall, but he doesn't look very heavy. To play OL in the NFL, you're likely going to be 300-350 lbs., and then supposedly this guy has put on 30 lbs. since retiring. Looking at the actor's pictures on IMDb, he's played a football player before and it appears that he used to be much heavier, but it appears he's lost a lot of weight since then.


I don't get the impression that he is working because he HAS to, he's doing it to avoid being bored sitting at home. The thing is, though, he is still bored and misses the game much more than he thought he would.

As for the show itself, I find the plot line with the sponger friend quite fascinating, as I don't think the dramatic portrayal here is far from reality in many cases. Most of the athletes and entertainers that go broke have plenty of help doing so, I imagine.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

cheesesteak said:


> It didn't make sense that he left her in the car and went back into the club after Rickey schmoozed the cop, though.


No, that part made me wonder too.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

frombhto323 said:


> As for the show itself, I find the plot line with the sponger friend quite fascinating, as I don't think the dramatic portrayal here is far from reality in many cases. Most of the athletes and entertainers that go broke have plenty of help doing so, I imagine.


Growing up in an economically depressed area, I've seen it with "Regular Joes" as well. Someone leaves and/or gets a good job making good money. Family/friends have their hands out guilting the person into giving it up. The end-game is the same, once the money is gone, the friends/family drop the person like a hot-potato.

The worst of it I've seen was an old buddy out of his military hitch doing contracting/security work (Iraq, etc.). They get paid nicely for dangerous jobs. His plan was to save up the money and go get a nice degree, but couldn't stand the guilt-trip. He got injured, and now is disabled with no degree, and a low paying job, and no family support.

--Carlos V.


----------



## getbak (Oct 8, 2004)

cheesesteak said:


> It didn't make sense that he left her in the car and went back into the club after Rickey schmoozed the cop, though.


When he opened the door on the one side of the vehicle, you can see the door on the other side open up too.

I assume there was a shot showing her either running away or the cop telling her to leave that must have been cut for some reason. There is sort of an awkward cut when Ricky first walks up to the cop.

Whatever they did, she doesn't appear to still be in the vehicle, but it is confusing.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

OK good, I am not the only one who thought that fake arrest scene was confusing.

I just looked and it appears that Season 1 is 10 episodes, so we are already half-way done. I imagine this is going to get renewed. Just checked... YUP

http://variety.com/2015/tv/news/hbo-ballers-dwayne-johnson-season-2-renews-1201537714/

They should really consider changing this to a one hour show.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

So, last week the episode ended with the big reveal of The Rock talking about the person who took the photos and is basically extorting them: "I know her." Oh, really intriguing can't wait to see how this plays out. This week it is mentioned again in passing and then that story line is resolved without this even coming into play.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

It's not resolved yet.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Rob Corddry's character negotiated the blackmail price down from $500k to $150k. Unless that deal falls through, it sure seems like it was resolved. 

But I'm sure the deal will fall through since there has to be something that comes of the fact that Spencer knows the woman.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

I just bing watched this and got caught up. I like it. It's mindless, sure, but it's fun. And I think The Rock is doing a good job carrying it. I wasn't sure if I'd like Rob Corddry, but he's growing on me. I think they're using him well.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

loved the secret party house and the guy's wife showing up.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

How did she know about it?


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

DUDE_NJX said:


> How did she know about it?


Seeing how technically inclined her ****** husband is with his iPhone he probably has "Find my Friends" accidentally enabled and she just went to his GPS location.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

pmyers said:


> loved the secret party house and the guy's wife showing up.


How did Ricky keep his secret party house a secret from his girlfriend? The house isn't that big of a secret if every party person in the area parties there.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

cheesesteak said:


> How did Ricky keep his secret party house a secret from his girlfriend? The house isn't that big of a secret if every party person in the area parties there.


I don't want to give out my secrets!


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

At least they followed up with the party house this week and the woman spilled the beans on how she knew about it. Looks like our big salesman is going to get back into the game. I guess that The Rock (Aka Spencer) knowing the blackmailer is important after-all.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

*Crickets*

Anyone here? Well, that was quite the show finale. It's over right? What, there is a season two? Then why on earth did they wrap up everything in a nice, pretty package? I guess they are going the Entourage route where one season ends on an up note, and the next on a down note. If this is a partial drama they sure forgot to add that to the finale. You couldn't have asked for more things to go right for everyone. Not one major conflict unresolved or any signs of future turbulence. No cliff hanger, no problems, everyone lived happily ever after. Call me crazy, but I would have liked at least one major cliffhanger to make me anxious for next season.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Did everybody stick with it? It all wrapped up a little too neatly for me, but I guess they wanted that in case this is the only season. I can't think of one story line that didn't work out for somebody.

*edit* OK...maybe Ricky not getting his girl back but that seem to be out weighed by being accepted by his team.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

From a very short article on philly.com:


> *'Ballers' big for HBO*
> The Rock rolls on as a big winner on TV: The first season of Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson's football comedy Ballers was HBO's most-watched half-hour show in six years, says Variety. Ballers drew an average of 8.8 mil viewers, according to Nielsen, making it the third all time among HBO comedies behind Sex and the City (10.3 mil) and the first season of Hung in '09 (9.3 mil).


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I watched them all. I didn't really ever find anything about the characters or the story very interesting. Instead of being written like a typical TV show with drama and cliffhangers and act outs and resolutions, this show almost seems like just a documentary look at the lives of various members of the sports world in Miami. 

As for the finale, did anyone else find it strange that Spencer was at the zoo giving Vernon the good news about the contract offer, and then smash cut to Spencer banging the reporter in his new office? That just seemed really odd to me.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

It never rose to Entourage's level, but it can. I enjoyed it and will stick with it.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I watched it thru the end. It was ok. They need some conflict, just to make it interesting. Even Entourage had ups & downs.

The actors and casting seem ok, but the writing really needs to step up. It just wasn't grab you TV.



pmyers said:


> OK...maybe Ricky not getting his girl back but that seem to be out weighed by being accepted by his team.


Even there, unless I missed it, they didn't even mention that in the finale. Which means it's a dead issue.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> As for the finale, did anyone else find it strange that Spencer was at the zoo giving Vernon the good news about the contract offer, and then smash cut to Spencer banging the reporter in his new office? That just seemed really odd to me.


I was too traumatized by The Rock's ass to notice. 

I'm just glad I couldn't smell what he was cooking.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> As for the finale, did anyone else find it strange that Spencer was at the zoo giving Vernon the good news about the contract offer, and then smash cut to Spencer banging the reporter in his new office? That just seemed really odd to me.


I think that was intended to indicate that he was celebrating. But it was a weird transition.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

nickels said:


> Call me crazy, but I would have liked at least one major cliffhanger to make me anxious for next season.


No me, I want this show to be about rich people doing crazy rich people things and having good times.

Which is exactly what I wanted from Entourage


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

*Season 5* starts tonight.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Malcontent said:


> *Season 5* starts tonight.


Thank you! I had forgotten!


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I'll admit to having a crappy memory. How did Spenser get wealthy enough to afford the Kansas City Chiefs? That's billionaire territory.

I'm surprised that the NFL hasn't cracked down on, or at least tried to, this show using official NFL team and player names.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

He's been shown to be good at organizing the money, so not as direct owner, but lead of an owner's group. Sort of like Magic Johnson and the Dodgers.

--Carlos V.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

cheesesteak said:


> I'll admit to having a crappy memory. How did Spenser get wealthy enough to afford the Kansas City Chiefs? That's billionaire territory.
> 
> I'm surprised that the NFL hasn't cracked down on, or at least tried to, this show using official NFL team and player names.


I seem to recall he was putting together some huge deal at the end of last season. Something about a TV network and rights to football games, etc. He was promising the high school recruit a piece of the deal. Since we jumped forward a year, maybe that was a huge success and he cashed out.


----------

